# Gullivers at christmas?



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have had a flyer from Gullivers for xmas.

The options are as follows

*Extravaganza option*
Use of selection of rides
Lilliput woods show
Cup of hot punch for adults on rides
Exclusive dining area
Roast turkey dinner
seasonal desert
Crackers and hats
Coffee for adults
Squash for children
Visit to santa
walk through enchanted forest
Present for every child
Mouse snow show

Adults-£17.70
Children-£13.70
Under 90cms-£3.95

*Cracker option*
Use of selection of rides
Lilliput woods show
Cup of hot punch for adults on rides
Hot turkey roll and chips
Mince pie or ice cream
party hats
coffee for adults
squash for children
visit to santa
walk through enchanted forest
present for each child
mouse snow show

Adult-£12.00
Children-£12.00
Under 90cms-£3.95

*smasher option*
Use of selection of rides
Lilliput woods show
Cup of hot punch for adults on rides
visit to santa
walk through enchanted forest
present for each child
mouse snow show

Adults-£8.70
Children-£8.70
Under 90cms - £3.95

Its just an option and thought i would let you all know, the dates vary for which option you want so once we have a vote i will let you know the dates but the xmas dates start from 26th November.

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

The only other thing we have to consider is they want all the booking money up front, if it isnt recieved two weeks before your intended date they will cancel the booking (after making a provisional booking over the phone)

Mel
x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Mel - sounds like a good idea, will have a good read of this later!  

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yep, fantastic   I want the extravaganza cos I like the Turkey dinner idea but am happy to go along with what everyone wants cos its expensive....but can only do a Sunday due to football and other kids birthday parties 

Amanda xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Like the sound of this!  I wonder if a big dinner with rides etc is a good idea? ? ? ? ?  I'm happy to go with others though, depending upon when the date is chosen?

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

hi

Count us in, as long as no poorly grandads this time!!!

We are happy to go with any of the options

cant wait  

love

Donna, Clarke and Ellie Mae xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Bump...anyone else ??


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Count us in too!  I'm being indecisive so will go with the flo.... no log flume ride with Tony though as it will be far too cold to dry off!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Will be up to bringin littl'un to this dependent on the date, we're going to France on a booze cruise on the 10th/11th December so won't be able to make that weekend.

Cindy


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi
Will go with the flow re options  but away 9/12 for the weekend

Is there stuff to do inside here just womdering if it will be to cold for the bubs
Dawn


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Seeing as everyone had agreed to the Extravaganza at Gullivers could i please have which dates would suit you best, you have to two options 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

This is the list so far for Gullivers:


Tony, Mel & Jess
Amanda, Ian & Millie
SueMJ & Iestyn
Jayne,dh, Jack & ben
Mel & Tarnnia
Jules & Katelyn
Dee & Freddie
SueL, Clark & Chloe
LizzyB & Kitty
CindyP and Ds
SarahC and Amy
Tracey and Max
Kim, Paul and Joe
Dawn and Kieran
Donna, Clarke and Ellie Mae 
Marie and Hayley
Jules and Katelyn


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh how exciting!!!! And how lovely!!!!!!

DEFINATELY count us in!!!!

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm coming along again, and just got the ok to nab Hayley again (my sister wanted to know if I wanted her every weekend! Yes please!   )  

Do you think there is a veggie option for the meal?  If not, I've already promised Tracey my Turkey    

Marie xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Bump , anyone else


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't think we're going to be able to make this    Would love to be there, but have bought tickets to go to the Panto on Boxing Day and tickets for CBeebies Live in early Jan, and both sets cost an absolute fortune!    So, those, plus the trip to the main meet up (not to mention a trip to Tenby, one to Scotland for a wedding and our hols to Menorca next year)  is just about as much as we can really afford (and they are pushing it a bit).  The main meet up is my main priority as far as FF meets go, and if we come to this then we won't be at that.  

I am sure you will all have a fabby time, and I am sorry I won't be there - especially as there are some people going who most likely won't be at the main meet up.  Some I have met before, and some I have yet to meet and would've loved to have.  Gullivers is a brilliant place and the last teddy bears picnic there was fantastic.  Have fun everyone.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh Jayne, what a shame        

Was looking forward to seeing you all again.

Sounds like you have alot going on, so I totally understand.

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Are you going to the big meet Jules?  If not I'm definitely gonna    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi

We wont be able to make this one either. I have IM'd Mel. What with Christmas coming up and our finances low its gonna be tough so will have to give it a miss. Shame cos it sounds great and we really enjoyed Gullivers last time.
If anything happens to change our financial situation then we will be there.

love kImx x  x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww girls i wish you could make it but i do know it is a bit on the expensive side with xmas just around the corner.

Kim - hurry up and win the lottery, its been your turn forever now 

We WILL see you in March though and the rate this year is going it will be here before you know it.

Mel
x x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh Kim, I'm so sorry you aren't coming   Was looking forward to seeing you again.

Jayne, I probably won't be coming to the big meet  , again it will be finances for me, I expect by then I will be on my own  

Just measured Katelyn, looks like she's bang on 90cm now, so will have to pay for her this time, this will be the first time I've had to pay for her for an entry to somewhere, omg, now the expenses really begin!!!!

Jules xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jules ~ Hayley is around 90cms too, but she was in her buggy last time, and wasnt measured. I'm hoping for the same outcome this time round      If not, I'll have to swop Hayley for Morgan, my small replacement Niece!    

Marie xx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Great idea Marie - thanks!!!!  

Mel - Any ideas when we know a definate date? I've just been told about another event that I may try to go to, it's on the 17th Dec. (Although I did vote for 17th - oooooops!!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

OK girls, boys and children

Shall we go for the Sat or Sun (4th/5th Dec) Please let me know who is coming and which day and i will get it booked (we have to book in advance as it is an xmas do  ), obviously the more people come then we get that little discount.

If nobody wants to go then i wont be offended (just means you will have more money for xmas  )

Let me know your thoughts, we are flexible either way  

Mel
x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi

Same here, we could go either Saturday 3rd or Sunday 4th but would prefer Saturday.

Cindy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can do either day as well, makes no difference to me! 

Also, can you check if they do a veggie alternitve to the Turkey?  Thanks!

Marie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dont forget i have to have money up front though this time as you have to pre-book it all.

Marie - when i have final numbers etc and ready to book i will find out for you about Veggie option 

Mel
x x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

We're ok with any date too.

Would the traffic be better on the Sunday

Love Jules xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sunday the 4th of December  

Please let me know asap

Jules and Katelyn
Tracey and Max
Donna, Clark and Ellie mae
Cindy and jnr


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

hi Mel

please put us down, cant wait  

love

Donna, Clarke and Ellie Mae xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Mel

Sunday will be good for me and Junior.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Would love to come but its at the time Dad is due to have his op, so once again will have to pass.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

If i dont get anymore takers would you all like to postpone this event until after xmas?

We need at least 20 peeps to qualify for the discount prices i gave you 

Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry girls but i am going to cancel this trip, the interest has dwindled, with only nine of you replying to me, some replied via IM to say they couldn't go (with other commitments and money being a major contributor especially with the run up to Xmas   ) - i will organise another after Xmas if thats ok with you all   .

Mel
x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Mel

That's a shame I was really looking forward to it but understand and will look forward to the next one.

Cindy


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

What a shame  

Oh, well, see you after Xmas  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh dear what a shame, would have been lovely. 

Will look forward to the next one,

Marie xx


----------

